# The chicago area oak forest bicycle swap meet



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2010)

*THE 24th CHICAGO AREA OAK FOREST BICYCLE SWAP MEET
SUNDAY MAY 16, 2010
7:00 A.M. TO 1:00 P.M
OAK FOREST PARK DISTRICT
15601 S. CENTRAL AVENUE
OAK FOREST, ILLINOIS 60452
SWAP SPACE $20. 
further information call: ED BOROS 708 326 3099
*


----------

